# Warden, 9 months Bite work/ pic heavy



## dreamofwrx (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice pup! 
Looks like the male version of Diabla


----------



## dreamofwrx (Sep 20, 2008)

thanks, i am pleased with him so far. very calm full grips and no need to fire him up he is ready to go once my car pulls on the training field. 

*I am seeing some red x's on my work computer for some reason, if anyone else only seeing some of the pics?*


----------



## JackieM1982 (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm seeing only 3 pics.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

looking good


----------



## dreamofwrx (Sep 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: JackieMI'm seeing only 3 pics.


Ok, I dont know why they are showing up like that, if you click propoerties, and pasted the link into your browser they will show up. Some of the best ones were showing up as red x's.


----------

